# Breaking in a new sail



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I am curious if there are procedures I should follow to break in a new sail.

I ordered a new sail for my Prindle 16 to work with a reefing rule. Basically, I am entering a race that requires standing sails to have reef points if they are more than 36 square feet.

So, I had a jib made that was just shy of 36 square feet.
Is there a process for breaking in a new sail, or should I just go for it.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Go for it... just avoid the wind range the sail wasn't intended for. (ask your sail guy - of course, a lightweight cat might not see the apparent wind a keelboat would - but every sail has a optimum windspeed range)


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks Faster.


----------



## ScottUK (Aug 16, 2009)

I would check Rich H's (the non-moderator) posts. He has posted a bit that could help along with the links he provides.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Not to worry. 
It does take time for all the stitching to 'equilibrate' or settle to equal uniform tension after sewing. 
However with the more modern fabrics, threads & materials; better control of the stitching by more precise sewing machines; the use of seam adhesive 'tapes' applied prior to seam sewing, .... the risks are minimal - even along the 'edges' and 'corners' of a sail where the applied stresses are the greatest.

To parallel what 'Faster' stated: just use the sail in the wind strengths for which the sail was designed ... and perhaps a wee bit more if so pressed. 
I wouldn't worry about it at all. Just don't let the sail 'flog' for long periods of time ... as you'd do with a sail of any age/usage.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the comments.

I just picked up the new sail at the post office. It's awesome! I don't think I need to worry about blowing it out, it's pretty heavy duty, especially considering it's a sub 36 sq foot sail on a 350 lb boat. 

Wind forecast for the long week end has sustained winds in the 15-20 knot range. The boat is slippery with fresh bottom paint, fresh slippery epoxy on the rudders and all new low stretch running rigging. 

I think I will go fast.


----------

